# S3 Powersports Maverick



## Polaris425

sneak peak of the S3 bracket lift for maverick, on 32" terms


----------



## THE CRAZE

Uh...I think that is a S3 bracket lift atleast that is what came in on my news feed on facebook..


----------



## Polaris425

You're correct my bad. Guess I should move it lol


----------



## JPs300

Anybody else notice the pile of arched a-arms in the back ground behind it?

Personally that thing has plenty of GC stock, but gonna be straight beastly sitting up 4-6 ish that they & 'Vos are working on.


----------



## SuperATV

Looks awesome.

That appears to be a pile of rear bumpers for an xp900, not a-arms.


----------



## brutemike

That is sick but I would pay more for one of those then i did my truck.:what:


----------



## JPs300

SuperATV said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> That appears to be a pile of rear bumpers for an xp900, not a-arms.


 
Bumper with some sort of hitch would make more sense. - I was thinking bumper & a-arms, as the srch & end plates appear to be for b-joints/spindles. 



Wow, check that GC, and the axle angles don't even look to be overly aggressive!


----------



## Polaris425

thats crazy. I need to win the lottery so I can by one.


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Polaris425 said:


> thats crazy. I need to win the lottery so I can by one.


You and me both P....on a side note if any one has a maverick and wants something slower I have an 05 rhino I will trade(because I'm nice like that)


----------



## Polaris425

Mudslinger800x said:


> You and me both P....on a side note if any one has a maverick and wants something slower I have an 05 rhino I will trade(because I'm nice like that)


Me too. Only it's a Teryx! Lol


----------



## mossyoak54

There was one of these at the New Years ride rolling around. It is pretty impressive. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## andrew650

Anyone seen these in action goin deep yet? Planning to go in and put a deposit on one to reserve it here in a couple days. Really curious how these compare to the rest in deep mud/muskeg.


----------

